# sorry but nexgo :(



## He||cow (25. September 2001)

jo jungs
ich der tolle chef  
hab mir nen nexgo account angelegt
nun versuchte ich zu connecten - per ftp zwecks upload ....
naja
/me hat hellcow.li als benutzername
und jetzt kann ich mich net einloggen *kopfauftischhau*

oh sagt was - und wenn ihr nur hönt


----------



## disaster_02 (25. September 2001)

sag was ich sagen soll und ich sag's


----------



## NeoX (25. September 2001)

*...*

ich versteh hier nur...

???BAHNHOF???


----------



## Shiivva (26. September 2001)

ähm, braucht nexgo nicht auch einen Tag, um ihren FTP-Server upzudaten?


----------



## Atti (26. September 2001)

egal was passiert, wir stehen zu dir.


----------



## He||cow (30. September 2001)

ne ich denk des liegt irgendwie am username ?

hellcow.li

weil mit nem anderen account von kumpel komm ich problos rein
ftp client geht bis password needed...

dann aus


----------



## Atti (1. Oktober 2001)




----------



## Arcaine (1. Oktober 2001)

na wennst eh schon die Antwort auf deine Frage weisst hmm..dann leg dir nen neuen account zu ;-).


mfg Arcaine


----------



## He||cow (1. Oktober 2001)

hm  geht :kotz: 
naja dann tue ich wol so tun :> 
(merken - nie account ftp mit . im namen )


----------



## Bluebird (3. Oktober 2001)

nexgo geht net......seit tagen hab ich da schon keinen ftp zugriff mehr.....


----------

